# Growth seems to have halted?



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Hi guys just want to share a few concerns about my 5.5mos old male pup... 

He's around 52lbs now and looks really thin n lanky What am really concerned about is that his growth seems to have halted/slowed considerably since like a couple weeks He doesn't seem to have grown at all in fact he almost seems to be getting smaller by day ? 

Honestly am not worried about having a smaller dog as an adult but then again I've read posts that say growth rate will decrease considerably around 8mos ish mark and his has decreased so much alreadyy

He was growing real well before this (till couple weeks ago) weight was always in the upper limit of standard His coat n tail looked fluffy but now... ?
He was given worm treatment and last vaccination done a few days ago so it can't be that...He doesn't look particularly ill but ive also noticed he's less active than usual and not that keen on food as before although he still eats well And also we have given all recommended supplements properly although I must add that we are trying to change his diet completely in a few days for a better one

Can some1 giv me an opinion on this...? (He will be taken to the Vet on Sat but in the meantime would like to hear sm advice) 
Thx a lot ?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Is this the dog that eats frogs?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely have him checked by the vet, but growth is not linear, it can and does vary. What is concerning is change in eating and activity. Be sure to tell the vet about the frogs!


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

Of course you should consult a vet if you're worried... but this sounds totally typical puppy development (and as a former breeder I've seem a lot of puppies). The lanky, skinny build is typical for the age. No longer attacking his food as if another pup is going to come along and steal it, perfectly normal. Even his weight of 52 lbs is typical. My guess (and it's just a guess) is that he'll top out around 85 lbs at around 2 years of age.


Enjoy the journey.:smile2:


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

@Jchrest @tim_s_adams Yes he is the puppy eating 'frogs' (Is that his label now lol) ? But we have more or less controlled the behaviour to a great extent now Still working on it but he is no longer allowed to eat frogs.... Also I immediately contacted his breeder about it He did admit its unusual but not alarming (He is goin to contact a colleague about it for possible poisoning and effects) He also recommended a diet change like mentioned so that'll happen in a few days He'll be taken to the Vet on Sat for a overall checkup to see if he's ill but the growth decrease concerns me cause he looked quite 'full' and growing nicely before...Honestly I dont think it's the frogs cause I already inquired about it from both his current Vet and breeder but anyways am goin to a different Vet this Sat so have to see ehat he thinks ?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

PRoberts said:


> Of course you should consult a vet if you're worried... but this sounds totally typical puppy development (and as a former breeder I've seem a lot of puppies). The lanky, skinny build is typical for the age. No longer attacking his food as if another pup is going to come along and steal it, perfectly normal. Even his weight of 52 lbs is typical. My guess (and it's just a guess) is that he'll top out around 85 lbs at around 2 years of age.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the journey./forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Thank U I sure hope that's the case and nothing else Am worried he might be sick with something so probably gonna take a few tests on Sat 
85lbs sounds huge to me ? (not saying its giant by standard! just that since my previous girl topped at round 62lbs its a bigggg difference xD)
Is it typical for growth to halt at this age like this...?


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

At that age, mine would grow tall and get skinny, and then stop and fill out. Then she would have a growth spurt, get taller, stop growing, fill out, etc.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Custom Billet said:


> At that age, mine would grow tall and get skinny, and then stop and fill out. Then she would have a growth spurt, get taller, stop growing, fill out, etc.


Yupp that was exactly how it was for him too but now its just... Stopped.... No growing taller or fuller


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he's really thin he may need more food than he's getting. I always feed to condition rather than a set number of cups per day. Getting chubby, cut back. Too skinny, increase a bit. Have you tried giving him slightly larger meals?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If he's really thin he may need more food than he's getting. I always feed to condition rather than a set number of cups per day. Getting chubby, cut back. Too skinny, increase a bit. Have you tried giving him slightly larger meals?


I don't think he's reallyyy thin but yes we are trying to increase the amount of meat he's getting but its incredibly hard to find a meat shop around here We've been searching for dayss ? Hopefully with some changes and advice from his new Vet he'll start growing again ?


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

*It's Been A Month...*

Since you posted a month ago I'm curious... How are things with your pup now?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

PRoberts said:


> Since you posted a month ago I'm curious... How are things with your pup now?


HI ? 
Sooo actually after I made the thread we took him to the Vet a couple days later & he wasn't concerned tbh... As for the frog eating behavior which was mentioned somehow or the other we managed to stop it to a great degree I don't know if that had anything to do with it but maybe a week or so later he started growing again
He now looks wayyy too tall and long tbh ? I am actually wondering if he'd go out of standard it doesn't look like he'll stop height vis any soon lol... 
I haven't measured his weight in some time though but he's healthy and happy so all's fine
Thx fr asking ?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

The frog comment was because I was too lazy to go back through posts and see if it was the same dog, so I just asked. If it was, I was going to tell you to let the vet know he was eating frogs to see if that could have been somehow preventing his growth, but that’s obviously not the case! Good to see him doing well!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sithumya17 said:


> Is it typical for growth to halt at this age like this...?


Yes, temporarily that is, at least in Sheba's case. If you have followed our girl's progress on this forum over the first two years of her life, you may recall that she just kept growing and growing and _growing_... right up to two years of age, for goodness sake! The one and only exception was from 5 months to 6 months, when she didn't gain a single ounce! And just when we thought that maybe she really wasn't going to grow any more, she suddenly shot right up again, and kept growing steadily... _for another entire 18 months_... to the point where at 2 years old Sheba now stands just a hair under 30" at the withers, _(Yikes!)_ and weighing close to 100 lbs _(double yikes!)_ ... _and she's still skinny! _

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com 

_Sheba at 6 months_



_Sheba at 10 months_



_Sheba at 18 months_



_Sheba at 24 months_


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

He sounds like Rollo. Rollo is very tall & long. Taller than every other GSD we have ever been around. He's also never had any "chub" on him at all, like some others have. I wouldn't worry about it, he looks healthy. Rollo recently has started filling out more (115lbs) but he still looks somewhat "thin" to people. The taller the dog, the longer (typically) it takes to fill out. And every dog is different. If your dog is happy & healthy, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the update! 



Your pup looks handsome and balanced. :smile2: And personally, I'd rather seen a dog lean than fat. Just ask my friends -- I'm always running my hands along their dogs' rib cage and telling them they need to stop over-feeding their dogs. >


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

camperbc said:


> Yes, temporarily that is, at least in Sheba's case. If you have followed our girl's progress on this forum over the first two years of her life, you may recall that she just kept growing and growing and _growing_... right up to two years of age, for goodness sake! The one and only exception was from 5 months to 6 months, when she didn't gain a single ounce! And just when we thought that maybe she really wasn't going to grow any more, she suddenly shot right up again, and kept growing steadily... _for another entire 18 months_... to the point where at 2 years old Sheba now stands just a hair under 30" at the withers, _(Yikes!)_ and weighing close to 100 lbs _(double yikes!)_ ... _and she's still skinny! _
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com
> ...


Do you have her pedigree?

She looks like a mixed breed. I have had many GSD from working and show lines. I have never seen or met any such GSD. However, if she's mixed, she has at least 50% GSD.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

wolfmonte said:


> Do you have her pedigree?
> 
> She looks like a mixed breed. I have had many GSD from working and show lines. I have never seen or met any such GSD. However, if she's mixed, she has at least 50% GSD.


Yes I do have her pedigree, and Sheba is 100% pure, as anyone but you, apparently, can tell just by looking at her. Sorry to disappoint, but she's as pure as they come, my friend. (oh, I see you are new here)

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

camperbc said:


> Yes I do have her pedigree, and Sheba is 100% pure, as anyone but you, apparently, can tell just by looking at her. Sorry to disappoint, but she's as pure as they come, my friend. (oh, I see you are new here)
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com
> ...


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

@;


Sithumya17 said:


> HI ?
> Sooo actually after I made the thread we took him to the Vet a couple days later & he wasn't concerned tbh... As for the frog eating behavior which was mentioned somehow or the other we managed to stop it to a great degree I don't know if that had anything to do with it but maybe a week or so later he started growing again
> He now looks wayyy too tall and long tbh ? I am actually wondering if he'd go out of standard it doesn't look like he'll stop height vis any soon lol...
> I haven't measured his weight in some time though but he's healthy and happy so all's fine
> Thx fr asking ?


Wow that's a very handsome dog!! Long coats look gorgeous with Black pigment. If you aren't showing, standards don't really matter as long as he's healthy.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

wolfmonte said:


> Her proportions doesn't confirm to the standards. However, I am not VERY knowledgeable to American bred GSDs. I have mostly had German Working and Show lines. They tend to have different confirmations (bit smaller). The only American GSD I had was large too. He had AKC papers etc. But I found out he had little bit of Wolf in him. I was told that one of their Wolf Hybrid also sired some of the puppies from the litter other than the stud pure GSD. Your dog looks very pretty and healthy! I guess that's all that matters.


*"... I guess that's all that matters"?* What matters most to us is that we are so very fortunate to have this beautiful (and yes, _purebred) _ German Shepherd Dog enriching our lives. Granted, Sheba's proportions are larger than average, as are both parents, and she is certainly the biggest of the litter of seven. Does this mean that if you were taller than the average person, it would make you less "pure"? Anyway, one thing is for certain... there has never been any "wolf" in her bloodline, nor any other breed of dog except pureblooded GSD right down the line. Perhaps you got a bit confused by seeing an actual healthy, _slender_ German Shepherd Dog, rather than the typical overweight ones with the all-too-common crippled-up posture/hindquarters. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

camperbc said:


> *"... I guess that's all that matters"?* What matters most to us is that we are so very fortunate to have this beautiful (and yes, _purebred) _ German Shepherd Dog enriching our lives. Granted, Sheba's proportions are larger than average, as are both parents, and she is certainly the biggest of the litter of seven. Does this mean that if you were taller than the average person, it would make you less "pure"? Anyway, one thing is for certain... there has never been any "wolf" in her bloodline, nor any other breed of dog except pureblooded GSD right down the line. Perhaps you got a bit confused by seeing an actual healthy, _slender_ German Shepherd Dog, rather than the typical overweight ones with the all-too-common crippled-up posture/hindquarters.
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


Well, I am trying not to go to off topic. Human being taller is different. I didn't say he's not a dog. If there were some characteristics to a race or group of people, and one person claimed to be from that group, but looked different. You'd question whether he or she is from that group or race. Like someone native to China has certain features and someone from native to India has certain features that are unique to their group. Anyways, your dog, albeit gorgeous, doesn't look like a typical GSD. It's not about her back or being lean. It's just her body and face doesn't look like a typical GSD. However, it doesn't make her impure. I just thought at first that she's mixed and was wondering her mix cause she looked nice. I attached two photos and these two GSDs are not fat but that's how their structure is. It's healthy look.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

wolfmonte said:


> Well, I am trying not to go to off topic. Human being taller is different. I didn't say he's not a dog. If there were some characteristics to a race or group of people, and one person claimed to be from that group, but looked different. You'd question whether he or she is from that group or race. Like someone native to China has certain features and someone from native to India has certain features that are unique to their group. Anyways, your dog, albeit gorgeous, doesn't look like a typical GSD. It's not about her back or being lean. It's just her body and face doesn't look like a typical GSD. However, it doesn't make her impure. I just thought at first that she's mixed and was wondering her mix cause she looked nice. I attached two photos and these two GSDs are not fat but that's how their structure is. It's healthy look.


Oh for the love of God, so now Sheba is _male?_ Hey, perhaps that's the problem... that our (very feminine-looking) Sheba is too female-looking for you to recognize the breed. You cannot _possibly_ be at all serious with these silly posts of yours, and I can't believe that I have allowed myself to be lured in like that! (shameful on my part) After reading the other posts you have made over the past few days since you decided to join, it's a safe bet that you won't be making very many friends on here. Anyway, you have gotten your wish... I don't need this, and don't want this. You, wolfmonte, _singlehandedly_ have caused me to not want to continue being an active, contributing member of this amazing forum. 

So, sadly, after more than 2 years and hundreds of posts/photos/stories, it has been a fun ride, that's for sure! But I am too old and unhealthy to deal with the stress of moronic, *removed by moderator* disturbing people who only come on here to stir the pot. So it's time for me to say goodbye and move on. I will miss all of you who so kindly befriended me since I joined back in 2017. You know that you can always reach me at my Newfoundland photography website, so please pop in to say howdy any time. I will miss you all, I bid you farewell! Over and Out. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com

_*Sheba says "Goodbye, take care everyone!" *_


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Hi all thx for all the comments! Thought I'd update again here ?
Went to the Vet today and he was around 61lbs @ almost 7mos... He's also being having a bit of health issues these days but am glad he hasn't particularly lost weight I expect he'll top around 75-80lbs at this rate He's a happy go lucky guy lol ?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> @;
> 
> 
> Sithumya17 said:
> ...


 Thnku! He is indeed a handsome lil chap ? He is just our companion not for showing purposes or anything but we did initially plan on crossing him at least once


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

PRoberts said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> 
> 
> Your pup looks handsome and balanced. /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png And personally, I'd rather seen a dog lean than fat. Just ask my friends -- I'm always running my hands along their dogs' rib cage and telling them they need to stop over-feeding their dogs. /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


Thx ? Actually we were trying to get him to lose a bit of fat too He looked a taddd overweight but he's been a bit unwell these days so he's back in shape so gonna maintain it ?


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Sithumya17 said:


> Hi all thx for all the comments! Thought I'd update again here ?
> Went to the Vet today and he was around 61lbs @ almost 7mos... He's also being having a bit of health issues these days but am glad he hasn't particularly lost weight I expect he'll top around 75-80lbs at this rate He's a happy go lucky guy lol ?


You have very handsome dog! I really wanted one Long haired GSD but couldn't find a good breeder in my area. I may get belgian shepherd in future though. Anyways, I heard that well-fed Long Haired GSDs tend to be heavier.. I am not sure, but one of the breeders told me so. 

Also, he is still young. If you read some posts, people complain that their dogs stopped eating at 9 months or older. Maybe he is doing all the growing and need bunch of food but high fat foods can make them overweight real fast. 

Good Luck!


----------

